# The Best Series to Read



## Nespy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi here's some really good series to read.
First of all, there's Harry Potter.
Secondly, there's A Series of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket.
and thirdly there's Star Wars: Young Jedi Knights series.
Try them; they're all great books!


----------



## SallytheRagDoll (Aug 1, 2004)

I love the Harry Potter series!! I'm a total fanatic! In case anybody cares, today is Harry's and Neville's birthday!!! They are both...23. Yep! Big fan!

I've been meaning to read A Series of Unfortunate Events, I hear it's really good!!

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## desired_destiny (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm also a huge fan of Harry Potter.  I'm VERY obsessed.  I've read all the books and cannot wait until the next one!  I have considered reading the Series of Unfortunate Events, but I haven't gotten around to it...


----------



## Nespy (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow!  if you havent read A Series of Unfortunate Events, you must read it.  It's great!  There's 10 books in that series.  The 11th is coming out on Sept 21st!  The movie is coming out in December so read them!


----------



## desired_destiny (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok, maybe I'll read it sometime.  But as for now, I have enough books to read.  All of the series you mentioned above are fantasy.  I LOVE fantasy books such as Artemis Fowl & Inkheart.  I tried to read the Hobbit, but I could not get through all of the description.  It simply bored me.  I should probably try to read it again...


----------



## Nespy (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, I know what you mean.  I tried reading it too, but I got bored.  Descriptions take up too much time sometimes and the story doesnt go on until after a long time.


----------



## redwood (Sep 26, 2004)

You people need to gain the patiance to read the bok. The fellowoship of the ring serius is also a really good.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 27, 2004)

Some of my favorites:

Robin Hobb - The Farseer Trilogy, The Liveship Traders Trilogy, The Tawny Man Trilogy (READ THEM IN THIS ORDER)

Lynn Flewelling - The Nightrunner Series (Start with Luck in the Shadows)


----------



## aspire (Sep 27, 2004)

a series of unfortunate events, is a good series but  it is a bit babyish, but a good read.


----------



## Allusearna (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, Yes, Robin Hobb, VERY good. Better thank Harry Potter, WAY better.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 28, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 29, 2004)

BLEH I don't like series of unfortunate events the first book was alright and then it got old really fast. I don't recomened it. I do though love harry potter. I don't like artemis fowl either for same reasons first book was alright.
The starwars is a good movie with the ones they made and those books are good to but there are too many and I don't like all of them but they are good nonetheless but not for me.


----------

